# Blake Johnson



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Do a google on Blake Johnson. Google wake2wake540


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Got to love the internet! HAHA Nice find Dosch you should post some of those on his site!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Nothing says "You're hired" like a gallery full of drunken bar photos!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Couple familiar female faces in them photos...interesting :-?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I didn't know walleyes smoked.Nice hooters anyways!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I knew he was a tool!!!!!


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.fishingbuddy.com/forums/topi ... &tid=25744

My nominee for Azzhole of the Year Award. Tool


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm lost...isn't he posting back as wake2wake540 on one thread, then on another he's saying he opposes this kind of stuff? Or something like that?

Well, either way, I don't like the idea of what his business will do to the state of hunting in ND. Maybe we could put up a bill like Canada has that would make it illegal to lease hunting rights. Seems like a good solution to me, but obviously there are huge roadblocks. Like the fact that no other state has a law like this (to my knowledge), and the whole "landowner rights" debate. My view has always been that we all have certain rights and privileges until a majority of people show that they want things another way. Then those rights and privileges change. I see no reason why this issue should be any different. We, as sportspeople, need to make our feelings about issues like this known to those who we have put into positions of power.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah i definitely recognized some of those chicks in them pics


----------



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

What pics?


----------

